
Graphic Objects - bootload
http://www.ddj.com/dept/lightlang/199204122
======
bootload
_'... A graphic interface bypasses the verbal and appeals directly to the
visual ..'_ ~ pg, AI Expert, October 1988

Nice article about graphic interfaces, graphic objects, dynamic graphical
representations using lisp.

------
tuukkah
dupe of <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=20515>

~~~
bootload
Didn't see that. It seems theres no way you can check the urls when the one I
submitted ( <http://www.ddj.com/dept/lightlang/199204122?pgno=1> ) and the one
you refer to is at ( <http://www.ddj.com/199204122> ).

Thanks. Might not have submitted if I had been able to search. Better to have
search check for similar titles (with urls) so I can check for multiple urls
pointing to the same article before submission.

~~~
tuukkah
A user interface issue indeed. I suppose the best we have for now is Googling
within the domain, and adding comments with links to previous discussions if
we remember any.

~~~
bootload
Guess I'll try that. I just missed reading that article. Would be nice if pg
added a simple google search box hack with something like
site:news.ycombinator to do this automatically. Certainly kill this problem.
Wonder how regular google indexes the site? Because even then, as new stuff is
added the lag in crawling & indexing the problem persists.

We need dynamic search. Could baysian classification be used ~
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=24189> to suggest dupes?

